# U are the judge



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Best Nissanand also post 2nd and 3rd place
Thanks


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

The Altima never gets any love.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Coco said:


> The Altima never gets any love.


Is about the three cars above


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh ok, your Sentra gets my vote.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

To tell you the honest truth, I would need to see the cars in person.

By just looking at the pics, it would be close between your B14 and the Maxima.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Def not the Spec. Yours and Max are close. The maxima well from this distance appears to have nicer paint but I dont like the wheels. Its hard to tell because we don't know what else is done to it other than the front. I like your car but I think it would look even better since you are going for show, if the drop was a bit more in your front than rear to even it out and if you didn't have the deflectors on your windows.

So third is Spec.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i would say the maxima...i like the color and its a clean looking car, from the front. your sentra would be next, i was never a fan of big ol decals on the side. dont like the new sentra's, much less a yellow one.....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I would have voted for the Maxima except that the rims look hideous and I'm not a fan of the front lip.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah I voted for the max, altho I'd like to see them all in person. You seem salty from the results of a competition... sorry to hear. I like the color of the max a lot tho.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

One more for the Max, I wish I could have seen the engine in the b14, I was feeling the stealth headlight look, guess you really do need to be there in person


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've found that good judges don't base alot of thier points on thier personal preferances.
If the mods are done well, are clean, and fit the nature of the car they should recognize that regardless of if they "like" the style or not.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\ this is true we cant really judge by one photo... isnt there some kind of ratings or point system for each part too?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, and not all shows have the same point system....


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

none, to be perfectly honest....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

More info about the cars
Spec-v : stock no mods 
Maxima: a lot of mods (engine) air bag suspension, In dash screen and headrest screens, NOS, very clean and nice paint (body kit)
Sentra:CAI,Polished valve cover, Ind ash screen ,headrest screen,graphics, body kit.....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dry said:


> yeah I voted for the max, altho I'd like to see them all in person. You seem salty from the results of a competition... sorry to hear. I like the color of the max a lot tho.


The maxima wins always .I don't have a problem with that car is a nice clean ride.He deserve first place.But a ca without mods (the car has the stock wheels) got second place :wtf:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The Spec should of been 3rd, or not placed....IMHO


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I agree, that is a sweet maxima tho. And no matter how much money you put into your car people will always just see it as an ugly b14 sentra, our cars are outcasts... I'm sure sean has learned that the hard way as well.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

unless those trophies in front of the spec are for spl, .......yah, no, its between the maxi and yours, but id more lean to the maxi as it has a cleaner look to it IMO, im not a fan for vinyl, but i also dont like the dubs on the maxi, i like yours, and on the maxi, it could do without those addon fogs. 

again, its a really close tossup between the 2, but id take the maxi IRL because of the more power, bigger, and more luxary....


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

rkeith said:


> none, to be perfectly honest....


ouch!


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Its close between the max and yours. Im not really feelin the rims of the maxima. Same here, im not a big fan of the vinyl on you car but i like the stealth, cf hood and the rims, it all matches.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

I love the Max except for the wheels... other than that its clean and the light blue paint is real nice. 

2nd would be urs... except for the graphics

3rd.... stock spec V


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dry said:


> I'm sure sean has learned that the hard way as well.


At first it was a bitch to get respect, but I think things have changed a bit in the last year...for me anyways. :cheers: 

I tend to place in almost every show I enter, be it in the 4 door mild class, or the Nissan class. I'm not trying to brag, but I think it has a little bit to do with how I present the car to the judges, and the type of mods I've done.
It seems like the only shows that don't respect my B14 are the Vision/NCCA shows.... :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> .If the mods are done well, are clean, and fit the nature of the car they should recognize that regardless of if they "like" the style or not.


they should, but they dont


----------

